# can Serpae tetra and tiger barbs work out?



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Hi, 

I am currently planning my 28 gallon tank and need to know if I can have a school of serpae tetra and tiger barbs in the same tank without conflict.

thanks


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Both species are notorious nippers but need to be kept in proper numbers to keep the nipping confined within the species. Generally it is recommended that you keep at least 5 Tiger Barbs and I'd recommend at least 6-7 Serpaes. You may still get some nipping between the 2 but I wouldn't expect it would be too much. Generally Tetras that are kept in a large enough group tend to leave everyone else alone.
Are you planning on making this tank well planted?


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

In my experience Serpae tetras really only nipped around during feeding time. I would think that both would be O.K in a well planted tank.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Well a 28gal tank is 30" long standard I would think long as the numbers are right there should not be a problem. I use to keep 15 tiger barbs and 15 Serpae tetras but this was in a 150gal tank I never seen any sign of fin nipping at all maybe chasing but nothing else.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

thye shoul dbe compatible,, the more serpas u have the better though, for a 28 gallon, you can should get at least 12 serpas


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

conduct said:


> I use to keep 15 tiger barbs and 15 Serpae tetras but this was in a 150gal tank I never seen any sign of fin nipping at all maybe chasing but nothing else.



That's because you had the proper numbers. Improper numbers and you have a different story. :icon_twis


----------

